# Access Suchmaske



## Elsman (24. August 2004)

Hallo NG! 

Ich hab folgendes Problem: ich habe eine Datenbank zur Verwaltung von Verträgen in Access aufgebaut. in tutorials.de hab ich eine Suchmaske gefunden und eingebunden. Klappt soweit prima.  

Nur jetzt möchte ich mehr als ein Wort eingeben, Die nicht unbedingt miteinander in Verbindung stehen, wohl aber in der Vertragsgegenstandsbeschreibung existieren.   Wie kann ich soetwas verwirklichen? Muss ich eine 3fach gestaffelte Unterformularabfrage erstellen? oder gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?

danke 
euer Elsman!


----------



## Elsman (26. August 2004)

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden:

Ich beschränke mich bei der Suche vorerst auf 2 Begriffe. Diese werden in 2 ungebundene Textfelder (txt_VG_Suche, txt_VG_Suche2) eingetragen. Als Datenquelle für das Listenfeld starte ich jetzt die Abfrage:

SELECT [Verträge-Vg].VG FROM [Verträge-Vg] WHERE ((([Verträge-Vg].VG) Like "*" & [Formulare]![frm_Suche_VG]![txt_VG_Suche] & "*")) OR (([Verträge-VG].VG) Like "*" & [Formulare]![frm_Suche_VG]![txt_VG_Suche2] & "*")) ORDER BY [Verträge-Vg].VG;

und so klappt es..

Greetz 
Elsman


----------



## graf_brainstorm (29. August 2004)

*Suchmaske*

Hi, 

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer solchen Suchmaske für meine Datenbank.

Es wäre super wenn Du mir sagen könntest wo genau du das Formular gefunden hast.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MagicMatze (30. August 2004)

HIER is ne Anleitung zum Erstellen einer Suchmaske ... damit habs sogar ich hinbekommen 

MfG Matze


----------



## crazyb (1. September 2004)

Stimmt, das hat wirklich gut geklappt auch bei mir als newbe, hab nur ne frage, wenn ich die suchmaske nutze, gibt er ja immer nur einen diatenisatz aus, wie mache ich das dnen, wenn ich z.b. nach ner postleitzahl suche und in meiner datenbank 3 hersteller mit der selben postleitzahl habe? er gibt mir ja leider immer nur einen dann aus

bitte um hilfe

MfG Crazyb


----------



## MagicMatze (3. September 2004)

? hast du die so gebaut wie in dem tutorial beschriebn? da hast du dann ein Listenfeld in dem alle ergebnisse angezeigt werdn, dann kannst se einzeln auswählen ... also ich als totaler Access Newbie hab des in kurzer zeit hinbekommen mit der anleitung.

MfG Matze


----------

